# Android and Bluetooth



## CustomCruze (Jan 8, 2011)

I will be trying my HTC Incredible tomorrow. Curious to see if it works... if not, maybe I'll have a reason to get the iPhone, since Verizon finally got it.


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

Before I placed the order for my Cruze I spent about an hour at the dealership with my Verizon Droid X, running 2.2 Froyo plugged into the cruze USB port in both a navigation and non navigation Cruze model. Both performed as expected and was easy to operate, my only complaint was that for some reason I couldnt pause the play of any of my MP3's. I found this very weird but nothing to ever be concerned about, as I believe this little obstacle will be somthing I can work a fix with in the future as the Android market is 26% of cell phones and iPhone OS is 25% so theres a big user base out there.

While I have a negative opinion about Apple, Steve Jobs, iPhone and its somtimes annoying fan base of loyal minions and commercials this isnt a forum about this matter so I'll leave it at that. But I will go as far as to say that It's amazing that specific support for Ipod/phone integration is supported in so many products... but thats as far as ill tip my hat.

But back to the subject, what kind of problems are you having?


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

it's just general discussion, not a problem.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

I have the Droid 1 rooted and have run a couple different ROM's. I have had no problems with it seeing my phone book, call logs and receiving/outgoing calls via bluetooth.
I've plugged it in and it finds the music on my phone and plays the songs.


----------



## doclee7123 (May 7, 2011)

I have a Droid X that I use as my GPS navigation as well. Has anyone been able to pair the same phone to both the phone and the GPS in the Cruze? The Cruze I have does not have the built in navigation (in case you're wondering). The problem I run in to is that I pair the phone to "my car", but when I try to pair for navigation, it shows that "my car" is already paired. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## gojira (May 1, 2011)

Knightslugger said:


> I've got an Android phone I play with a lot. I'm currently running a homebrew ROM called CyanogenMod 6.1, which is a Froyo based AOSP built ROM on a HTC Incredible frame.
> 
> it's a long shot, but is anyone encountering any issues with using 'Droid with their Cruze?


I have a HTC Hero running Cyanogen (forget if it's 6 or 7), and I'll be picking up my car Tuesday night. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## JohnMcClane (Jun 25, 2011)

I carry a blackberry and a Droid X (long story dont ask, lol) I use my BB for calls and it syncs fine with the bluetooth, and it works excellent. 

However, my X when plugged into the USB port. It isnt smooth at all... I get the initializing forever, it doesnt sync my music smooth along with being real hickupy... 

I just got my LTZ on a few days ago and really havent sat down with it to explore using bluetooth etc... 

I am going to mess with the Xoom here with it as well..


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I have the HTC Thunderbolt and the only thing I can't get it to do is download the Phonebook to the car. If anyone knows how to get around this let me know,


----------



## dao0815 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have an HTC Inspire and can't get the phone to stay connected to the bluetooth in my car. I've tried everything I can find but still won't stay connected longer than about 5 minutes and I'm very lucky if it ever stays connected longer then a minute.

It drives me nuts. It worked so well with my Motorola phone that broke.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> I have the HTC Thunderbolt and the only thing I can't get it to do is download the Phonebook to the car. If anyone knows how to get around this let me know,


Are you able to dial by name from your phone book? I have the HTC Desire HD (which is the Inspire I believe) and my Cruze will see the phone book, but won't let me dial by name.

Does anyone have a workaround for that??


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

i have the HTC Thunderbolt also and when i turned the bluetooth on on my phone the car just sought of found the phone. i really don't know how i did it? lol i didnt even put the code it gives you in the phone. the caller id works when someone calls me it comes on the radio screen and there is also a voice notification. but like i said i have no idea how i did it. the car did it itself. the only problem i've had so far is everyonce in awhile the bluetooth disconnects for some reason then comes back on?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i also have the thundercrap and was not able to sync contacts but as long as it connects i'm good!! we are getting gingerbread this friday (new android software) so hopefully it corrects the thousand problems I have.


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

i hope it does something good with it. i'm starting to miss my BLACKBERRY


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I cannot believe how many glitches are on my thunderjunk. What really gets me is how much i paid for it!!! If everything goes right you should be able to goto software update on the phone friday and it should install gingerbread.


----------



## dao0815 (Apr 14, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Are you able to dial by name from your phone book? I have the HTC Desire HD (which is the Inspire I believe) and my Cruze will see the phone book, but won't let me dial by name.
> 
> Does anyone have a workaround for that??


How did you get your inspire to stay connected? Mine won't.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

dao0815 said:


> How did you get your inspire to stay connected? Mine won't.


I dunno? I have it rooted and am running the latest Cyanogenmod software. Not sure if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*dao0815*

My HTC Desire stays connected at all times. Phone book works for dialing. Will be trying the Onstar voice recognition for Bluetooth dialing later today and see what happens.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Good luck! lol

"Did you says... 00 889"? Me: WTF??NO

haha


----------



## tbzcruze (Jun 29, 2011)

dao0815,

I have the same issue you have. The Bluetooth will connect to my Verizon Fascinate for about 5 mins and then it will lose connection. Sometimes its connected and I can hear the phone I'm dialing ringing through the speakers and as soon as the other party picks up the Bluetooth will drop. 
I have tried a complete update to the phone suspecting an operating system issue but this did not change anything. I also took the Cruze into the dealership for a recall on the steering and asked them to check the Bluetooth, they said it was working properly.

I also have a Chevy truck with Bluetooth and the Always connects and stays connected with no issues at all. 

I suspect the issue will come to light as more people get the Cruze. I really like the car but this is a major annoyance. Please post solutions if there are any. Thank you!!

2011 Chevy Cruze RS 2LT (non navigation model)


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

It is an issue with ALL HTC phones they use old bluetooth technology, i had the HTC incredible loved the phone, but wouldnt sync correctly, so i got the motorola droid x and no issues always syncs with contacts!!


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

My HTC Incredible worked perfect. But now I have the Incredible 2 and phone book won't sync. If i try it will disconnect the bluetooth. I just don't connect the phonebook. However the voice dialing works better on the Incredible 2 because you can say first name then last name. On the incredible you had to say last name then first name. So anyone have trouble with the HTC voice and your phone book connects try saying last name then first name I bet you it finds the contact. 

The bluetooth issue is that HTC changed something in the bluetooth stack of the software and its not working right. It doesn't connect to my computer correctly either. I hope this is fixed in the update to gingerbread on the incredible 2 as it is very similiar to the thunderbolt.


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

All I did was set it so the car didn't download the phone book and it works just fine


----------



## dao0815 (Apr 14, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> I dunno? I have it rooted and am running the latest Cyanogenmod software. Not sure if that has anything to do with it?


I thought I was pretty good with technology. i hear about rooted phones all the time and don't know what that means.


----------



## dao0815 (Apr 14, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Good luck! lol
> 
> "Did you says... 00 889"? Me: WTF??NO
> 
> haha


I hate the voice recognition. NO!! I didn't say that ... then i get frustrated.


----------



## dao0815 (Apr 14, 2011)

tbzcruze said:


> dao0815,
> 
> I suspect the issue will come to light as more people get the Cruze. I really like the car but this is a major annoyance. Please post solutions if there are any. Thank you!!
> 
> 2011 Chevy Cruze RS 2LT (non navigation model)


It is an annoyance. That was one of the reasons I bought this car. I keep trying, though.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

dao0815 said:


> I thought I was pretty good with technology. i hear about rooted phones all the time and don't know what that means.


To gain root acess would be like being able to adjust the boost and a/f settings from inside the car. It just allows the user to change the operating system and change the values of certain parameters (CPU speed, screen settings...etc.)


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> I have the HTC Thunderbolt and the only thing I can't get it to do is download the Phonebook to the car. If anyone knows how to get around this let me know,


Same here....Phonebook simply will not transfer.



budd said:


> ... problem i've had so far is everyonce in awhile the bluetooth disconnects for some reason then comes back on?


I have this issue as well. It will be laying in the front seat...connect, few seconds/minutes later, disconnect.....then in a bit, connected again. Not a regularly timed thing...totally random.

What the crap man!


----------



## cawpin (Nov 18, 2011)

I have the HTC Thunderbolt as well. I have two issues. I also can't transfer my contacts. This sucks but is only a minor annoyance. The big thing that bugs me is that I can't stream audio over bluetooth, this is known, nor can I play files from the phone through USB. Can anyone play through USB with the Thunderbolt? I am running a custom ROM, Das Bamf Stripped. I don't know if that would make any difference but I don't believe it would.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

The gingerbread update allowed me to sync my contacts. You need a Bluetooth adaptor plugged into the aux port to stream music 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## cawpin (Nov 18, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> The gingerbread update allowed me to sync my contacts. You need a Bluetooth adaptor plugged into the aux port to stream music
> 
> sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App



I guess you got the Gingerbread update in the 2 days it was available before it was pulled? Are you talking the official update or a ROM because I'm running a 2.3.4 ROM and it doesn't sync contacts. If I allow it it simply disconnects randomly and frequently.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

That's exactly what mine did b4 gingerbread. I got it the same day it was released but it has been re released awhile ago now. 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## cawpin (Nov 18, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> but it has been re released awhile ago now.


No, unfortunately, it has not. I actually just called Verizon 2 days ago to inquire about it and they still don't have a release date yet.


Edit: You know what, I just did another search and immediately got results. So much for Verizon support knowing WTF they're talking about.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Everything I have read it was re released at the end of October.

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------

